# Clexane Injections



## cathryn0308 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi

I was prescribed Clexane and Prednisolone for this last cycle, and have just got a negative on HPT.  Can I just stop taking the Clexane and Prednisolone or should I take the doasge down gradually?  My clinic is closed over Christmas and I don't know what to do.

Hope you can help.

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your BFN   


I'm assuming clinic didn't give any advice at all? Different clinics have different protocols for drug support during treatment so it's not possible to advise specifically and you should really take advice from the prescriber on this.


Generally speaking there are no issues with stopping Clexane suddenly but stopping prednisolone wil depend on what dose you have been taking and how long for. High doses taken for longer than 3 weeks should be gradually reduced rather than stopped suddenly.


Maz x


----------

